# compatibility?



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

so i'm trying to instal "SHOGO:Mobile Armor Division" upon my windows 7 computer. and it told me "this isn't compatible with 64-bit operating system." what do i do now?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running Windows 7 Professional?


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

yes. yes i am. and apparently win7 pro isn't compatible with "16bit games" or some ****. so i don't know what to do.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try installing and running the game in compatibility mode. Or check over at GOG to see if they've released an optimized version for newer operating systems.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can try to run your game in Windows XP mode. Which may help.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

If you are receiving the message "this isn't compatible with 64-bit operating system" then you must have a 64 bit OS. No 64 bit version of Windows has ever had the ability to run 16 bit software. As you have Windows 7 professional your best option is to run the game in XP mode.


----------



## cookiesnmilk (Mar 30, 2009)

*sigh* i realized i have win7 home edition. which doesn't have access to xp mode. what should i do now?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

You could install a virtual machine such as VirtualPC or VirtualBox and install XP on that. Both a free but you will need a legal copy of XP.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd go through this check list
Support for Shogo: Mobile Armor Division - GOG.com


----------

